# How to keep dog from hopping fence?



## Mackinblack007 (Jan 13, 2015)

My gsd is 7 months old, I was playing fetch with him, and tossed the his Boomerang I made out of a kong bone, and a bamboo stick over the fence, when I lifted it up to drop over the other side(put it where he could see it), all of a sudden he came barrelling over the fence, I could tell he was confused over what he had just done(lol), is my only options to raise the fence another 2-3 feet? he hasnt hopped the fence since, but I know he can do it, he doesnt know his own strength yet.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Possibly consider raising your fence and also since you know what he is capable of now, never leave him outside unattended. And try not to throw his toy over the fence either. Haha. If I threw captains toy over the fence he would probably find a way to hop over too


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Mackinblack007 said:


> My gsd is 7 months old, I was playing fetch with him, and tossed the his Boomerang I made out of a kong bone, and a bamboo stick over the fence, when I lifted it up to drop over the other side(put it where he could see it), all of a sudden he came barrelling over the fence, I could tell he was confused over what he had just done(lol), is my only options to raise the fence another 2-3 feet? he hasnt hopped the fence since, but I know he can do it, he doesnt know his own strength yet.


Problem - he knows he can do it too. Probably was just a matter of time anyway. You have to raise the fence and quickly. A few years ago, my X (while I was at work) let our GSD into a part of the yard with a low fence that I told him not to - hit by a car immediately - died.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Change the hieght of your fence or be with him 100% when he is out there. My lab and malamute could both jump my 5' chain link at my first house. My friend came over before I was home, let them both out and my lab was over it and hit by a car minutes before I got home. He required expensive surgery, it could not be pinned, had to use a steel plate to secure it.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well raising the fence is certainly a good solution! And now that you know he can do that yes, you will have to keep an eye on him 100% of the time until that is done!

I would take this as a "training" opportunity myself in order to teach 'On the Lawn." It's basically a variation of the Place Command which you should train:
Why the “Place” Command is So Important and Your Dog Should Know It! : TheDogTrainingSecret.com
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIGq_5r0DeE

I would take this "opportunity" to "proof" the dog under controlled conditions, All you need are time, patience and a large bucket of water and maybe a chair!

Let the dog out in the yard,don't call him to the fence just wait, if you see him trying to come, over the fence...throw the bucket of water in his face and say "On the Lawn!" Pretty sure it will only time one! 

I did this with my car chasing Basenji, when I was 14... 54 years ago. My dad drove the car ,the dog chase it, I opened the door and doused Chip! He never chased another car and it only took one time! 

Radical I suppose but he lived till he was 16 and died of old age not from being hit by a car!


----------

